# اعراض نقص الكالسيوم وعلاجه



## رغدالسيد (29 فبراير 2012)

اعراض نقص الكالسيوم وعلاجه


-هل أنت عصبية وكثيرا ما تشعرين ب تعكر المزاج؟

-هل تشعر بالام في المفاصل والساقين؟

-هل تعاني أحياناً من نقص العضلات او اجهادها ؟

-هل لديك مشاكل في الأسنان ؟

-هل تعاني من التهاب المفاصل؟

-هل تعاني او تشعر بالدور و الخفقان؟

الكالسيوم عنصر أساسي لصحة القلب والأوعية الدموية والعظامال قوية والنمو هو أيضا يلعب دوراً هاما في نظام الحركه والنقل و يجعل الشعور باللمس والحس اكثر وضروري عند انكماش العضلال للذكور والعوامل الحسية عند المرأة الكالسيوم أيضا الجزء مكون من جميع سوائل الجسم.

المصادر لااساسية له

منتجات الألبان

حزب الخضر المورقة

حبوب

الخوخ المجفف

المكسرات

الفواكه المجففة

المحار والسمك الصغير(مثل السردين وأسماك الأنشوجة، واللون الفضي)
وهناك العديد من المنتجات الغير اساسية والمهمة والتي نتدوالها في حياتنا

وده صفحه فيها اهم الاكلات اللي يجب توافرها يوميا في الطعام

هام جدا لنقص الكالسيوم 


وده صفحة فيها كام نموذج غذائي رائع وانا مشيت عليه ونتايجه حلوه جدا

جدول اسبوعي لعلاج نقص الكالسيوم وهشاشة العظام






وفي طرق اسرع بجدول للعلاج الطبيعي عن الادوية وغيره
وده في اللرابط لتالي

افضل الطرق لعلاج الضعف والاكتئاب وعلاج نقص الكالسيوم

اهداء خاص لاعضاء المنتدي الكرام


​


----------

